# Avatar Request



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey guys. I've been looking for this gif for the longest time, and I noticed The Legend posted it in a "favorite post-fight celebration" thread. I waited a good three weeks to see if he was gonna use it, but I haven't seen his avy change. I couldn't find an "avatar help sticky" so I posted here. Any way this can be turned into my avy?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey well and avatar can only be 125 kb so i basically had to delete a lot of images and make it real short so if u want it here is an attempt.....


let me kno if it dont work when u upload it if u do use it


----------

